# Tangpo 2x2 release



## MOYU (Nov 21, 2015)

Tangpo 2x2 is a high-end product of Moyu.Unified friction surfaces make the compact surfaces smooth.Unified edges reduce bumps,bringing a more balanced and smoother turning feeling.Bigger holes on the surface and on the edges enlarge the corner cutting degree.





Unified friction surfaces avoid imperfect combination completely,making the cube not to make bumpy feeling while spinning.





Simplified system declines total weight of the cube by making edges void.





Unified edges avoid unnecessary bumps,working with unified friction surfaces,a smooth turning feeling is perfectly brought out.





Tougher combination makes the cube stronger.





Sophisticated seamless appearance makes the cube look more exquisite and hold more comfortable.
---------------------------------------------
I love this cube because it's light,stable and less bumpy.Without breaking in,you only need to lube it with a bit silicone oil,it can give you a smooth and stable turning feeling.

In terms of the corner cutting,I think there's no need to mention it particularly.Tangpo with no doubt has the best corner cutting on the 2x2 market.

What we're chasing for is what's the correct way to make a cube having good turning feeling,stability and light weight,being suitable for speedcubing.(Although such ideology is subjective,we still need to ask ourselves that "what do the cubers especially the top ones need?We should stand at the angle of designing the best cube for the top cubers especially)

Tangpo,is the best 2x2 cube in my opinion.At least by now,it's the only 2x2 cube that has the best turning feeling,corner cutting,least bumps and highest stability.

Currently we only produce black and white.Afterwards we'll produce other colors.

Thanks for supporting and hope you all enjoy it


----------



## Praetorian (Nov 21, 2015)

MOYU said:


> http://a2.qpic.cn/psb?/V11xZ7P43Rwf.../dF0BAAAAAAAA&bo=gAJSIgAAAAAFB9Y!&rf=viewer_4



IM BUYING A GRAY ONE YES YES YES EYS TO MATCH MY GRAY TANGLONG YESYESYESYEYSE


----------



## RhysC (Nov 21, 2015)

Looks interesting. Might consider it.


----------



## JelloPlayz (Nov 21, 2015)

When will it be available on most cubing stores?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BananaSlayer64 (Nov 21, 2015)

Will it only be available in 50mm size?


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Nov 21, 2015)

What's it gonna cost??


----------



## ljacob332 (Nov 24, 2015)

Praetorian said:


> IM BUYING A GRAY ONE YES YES YES EYS TO MATCH MY GRAY TANGLONG YESYESYESYEYSE



IM BUYING A BLUE ONE YES YES EYS TO BE MISMATCHED WITH MY BLACK MEIYING YESYESYESYESE......actually im not because i alreay have a fangshi shishuang buts its kinda sluggish now


----------



## DELToS (Nov 24, 2015)

Please Dont Ask said:


> What's it gonna cost??


$13 for pre-order on TheCubicle.us


----------



## rumarfer28 (Nov 24, 2015)

Please Dont Ask said:


> What's it gonna cost??



$8-$9 on cubezz-championscubestore.


----------



## nightcuber (Nov 24, 2015)

DELToS said:


> $13 for pre-order on TheCubicle.us



Why are they selling it for 13$ when it's possible to get them for 7-8$ easily? It's overpriced.


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Nov 24, 2015)

nightcuber said:


> Why are they selling it for 13$ when it's possible to get them for 7-8$ easily? It's overpriced.



That's just how the Cubicle rolls. The 9x9 costs $99, which is over double the price you can get it for in other places, to give one extreme example. It's just how they make a profit. I'd also imagine that it covers the costs of shipping from China to the US.

(This isn't meant to be a direct attack on the Cubicle btw, I do use it a lot for stickers and lube and bits, just saying.)


----------



## nightcuber (Nov 24, 2015)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> That's just how the Cubicle rolls. The 9x9 costs $99, which is over double the price you can get it for in other places, to give one extreme example. It's just how they make a profit. I'd also imagine that it covers the costs of shipping from China to the US.
> 
> (This isn't meant to be a direct attack on the Cubicle btw, I do use it a lot for stickers and lube and bits, just saying.)



Ok, what about the AoLong v2? Cubes4Speed sells them for 12.50$, it's in the US and 3.5$ cheaper. For the AoShi they make 20$ profit per cube, because the price is actually 20$ if you order 30 of them, I have paid 29$ to get the AoShi last week (compare to 38$) (shipping was included in the price)


----------



## Praetorian (Nov 25, 2015)

nightcuber said:


> Ok, what about the AoLong v2? Cubes4Speed sells them for 12.50$, it's in the US and 3.5$ cheaper. For the AoShi they make 20$ profit per cube, because the price is actually 20$ if you order 30 of them, I have paid 29$ to get the AoShi last week (compare to 38$) (shipping was included in the price)



you shouldn't be buying an aolong v2 when you could get a thunderclap :O


----------



## DanpHan (Nov 25, 2015)

"upgrade again"

looks pretty nice though!


----------



## Aaron Lau (Nov 25, 2015)

Praetorian said:


> you shouldn't be buying an aolong v2 when you could get a thunderclap :O



nonono get the aolong GT !!


----------



## FailCuber (Nov 25, 2015)

Aaron Lau said:


> nonono get the aolong GT !!



No. Thunderclap FTW


----------



## Berd (Nov 25, 2015)

I might get this!


----------



## TheBrutux168 (Nov 25, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pyXq4OcFIT8

Jack Pan's first impressions of the cube


----------



## WACWCA (Nov 26, 2015)

I hope the colored ones are in by christmas


----------



## ElectroCuberZZ (Nov 26, 2015)

Just preordered it with the aolong gt from speedcubeshop. They come prelubed as well!


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Nov 26, 2015)

I don't even like 2x2 and I want this WTH.


----------



## Praetorian (Nov 26, 2015)

Ordway Persyn said:


> I don't even like 2x2 and I want this WTH.



its because it comes in teal isn't it


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Nov 27, 2015)

I actually want to get it in a different color, I dunno with one though.


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Dec 15, 2015)

Just recieved my TangPo. When I disassembled it to have a look at the inner workings, I discovered that most of the pieces are _identical_ to that of the YJ YuPo. I'm not just saying "Oh they used a similar ol' mechanism to almost all speedcubes nowadays", I'm saying they literally reusued the exact same core, center pieces and inner "edge" pieces used in the YuPo. The only difference was in the "corners" (which, granted, are the only actual cubies in a 2x2), but even then, the difference is highly minimal. Asides from changing the piece fitting from the old "three-piece" design to the "capped" one, there's practically nothing new to affect the function, asides from _slightly_ thickening the "base" part of the stalk (You know, the big bit closest to the core, dunno the correct terminology). I'll post comparison pics later.

What was even the point?


----------



## DJ4Y (Dec 15, 2015)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> Just recieved my TangPo. When I disassembled it to have a look at the inner workings, I discovered that most of the pieces are _identical_ to that of the YJ YuPo. I'm not just saying "Oh they used a similar ol' mechanism to almost all speedcubes nowadays", I'm saying they literally reusued the exact same core, center pieces and inner "edge" pieces used in the YuPo. The only difference was in the "corners" (which, granted, are the only actual cubies in a 2x2), but even then, the difference is highly minimal. Asides from changing the piece fitting from the old "three-piece" design to the "capped" one, there's practically nothing new to affect the function, asides from _slightly_ thickening the "base" part of the stalk (You know, the big bit closest to the core, dunno the correct terminology). I'll post comparison pics later.
> 
> What was even the point?




What differences do you feel in performance?


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Dec 15, 2015)

Hard to say right now, I haven't lubed it, and I've barely broken it in.

I will say this tho, out of the box, it smelt pretty bad. Opening it up, I was like "Aww yiss, I'm ready for dat fresh-plastic smell, let's do this!", but after giving it a whiff, I was like "what the hell, this smells of burning paper, what the hell happened in the factory?" Pretty irrelevant to speedcubing performance, but I thought I'd mention.


----------

